# The opposite of veal?



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

Chilli the bull | Friesian is 6ft 6ins tall | Weighs 1.25 tonnes | Britain's biggest bull | The Sun |HomePage|News


----------



## dirk skene (Feb 13, 2007)

Holy cow  Is that for real ?


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I love that fella!

What a specimen!

I'd love to see some hooligans try to tip him over one dark night!


----------



## bobby (Feb 23, 2008)

rocky mt. oysters anyone?


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

You're too late. :look:


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

it is.....was all around the news a while back...

was this the giant pig?

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/new...cle1845385.ece

Monster Pig - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## charan (Jul 1, 2008)

what can i say abt the opposite of veal..

may be i can say the opposite is veal of pig...oops.!! if am not wrong..lolzzz

just kidding guys


----------

